# Newish tank



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey all got myself a largish tank see pic, unsure on the dimensions can check tomorrow night, Got an Aqua One CF700 filter, Aqua one large heater and and 2 airstones...I was told i couldnt put fish in it till 2-3 days after i had filled it and let it settle...Put a bag of bacteria in the tank suplied y the petshop, I then purchased 2 oscars 4 or so days later. Its now been just over a week an a half and i decided to move the water outlet pipe in the tank and a whole pile of white furry/fluff come off it, Its made its way mostly to the inlet pipe filter and stuck there....The oscars are always swimming and are fine, Any idea on the substance ? I havnt taken a sample back to the pet shop yet as i been busy the last week, so i dont know if the cycle has even finished yet..Also been reading up on here I hadnt been told about regular water change maybe this is the reason monday i will do the change. Any help would be apreciated!










I also have a barramundi in a smaller tank, was gunna ask about anything to make it less mirky but it seems to be disapearing as the pump circulates water!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If enough bacteria was added and you only have two small oscars, you may be OK on your cycle. To know for sure, you need to be able to test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrate. Could the furry white stuff be fungused, uneaten food? Be carefull to not overfeed. Good luck.


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok thanks for that! It was a bag used for carrying fish he filled with bacteria. I have been overfeeding a little bit as i have been told so that may be it thanks also!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

MAD-GTi said:


> It was a bag used for carrying fish he filled with bacteria.


What exactly did he put in the bag? Was it sludge from his filter?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

a usuasale tank takes 36 days before its really safe for fish to go in it, but you need fish in there to get the cycle going. you say you have to oscars in there, right? what size is the tank (kinda need to know) it kinda looks a 30 gallon but i am not to sure.
as i was saying... get yourself a ph kit you cant live without one, during cycling you will want to test daily(mix it up a little bit. one test morning, next test nite) add the ph up/down if needed.
youre oscars shouldent die, but there is a chance if you you get a alkaline/acidic spike(alkaline above 7.4(ph) acidic below 6.8(ph)
be careful about uneaten food for the next few days also...

hope this helps
Hunter


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh yeah carbon will make your water crystal clear...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, you need to find out what size the tank is. One full grown oscar needs atleast a 55g tank...so you may be looking at upgrading when those guys get bigger. Two oscars need about a 75g. They are really messy too.

And when you add bacteria (or whatever it was the guy gave you), you should have been adding ammonia, fish food, or fish. You have to feed the bacteria once you put it in. 
You need to check nitrite, ammonia, and nitrates, like someone suggested above, to see if the tank cycled, or if it is in the process.


----------

